# Clever hood for babies who won't keep their hats on



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Love the "dickie" style that tucks down inside a coat so it stays on and also covers the gap between hat and coat. *I* want one!!!!

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2012/9/15/lauras-loop-petite-popover.html


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I've seen patterns for adults that have that piece to tuck inside a coat. It would really be warm.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great idea ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Good idea. The site is great too.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is a free one for adults: http://sweatercursed.blogspot.com/2011/11/islandia-hood-pattern-shared.html


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Doesn't work with my youngest grandson, best I can say is at least it doesn't end up on the floor. Nothing stays on his head even if it's tied on.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the link to the adult hood.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Great idea. Thank you for the links.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

suzy-kate said:


> Doesn't work with my youngest grandson, best I can say is at least it doesn't end up on the floor. Nothing stays on his head even if it's tied on.


I'm with him - can't stand that closed in feeling!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow I tried to download then print this pattern and my computer security went haywire. Danger Will Robinson!!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> Wow I tried to download then print this pattern and my computer security went haywire. Danger Will Robinson!!


Which one? Both worked for me, maybe you security is better than mine.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

dorfor said:


> I'm with him - can't stand that closed in feeling!


His mum is the same, though his big brother loves hats off any type.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Very clever, thanks for sharing!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Great idea! Moms in cold climates will be grateful for this pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

....


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for the link.


----------

